# Germinating in Rock-Wool



## Dubbaman (Dec 14, 2007)

Heres a bit on germinating your seeds using rock wool. Most of this info is found on Mandalaseeds site,but im going to try to do it in fewer words 


Items for rock-wool germination:
1) Seeds and Rockwool in an equal ammount.I use the 1 in x 1 in cubes rockwool cubes 1x1 inch.JPG Mandalas Satori.JPG
2) Water 
3) A big enough container to hold the ammount of cubes you use. rooting container.JPG 


For this method you shuld first soak your rock-wool for at least an hour in either aired out water or some sort of non carbonated spring water. I used snow melt for mine rain and snow have a pH of 5.6 in most parts of the world, but to be sure if you try to use rain or snow id say do a pH test on it first. cubes soaking in water.JPG 

After your rock-wool has soaked for its time gently squeeze out a little of the water and place your seeds in either side ways (recomended) or tip (pointed end of the seed) down. I placed my seeds in sideways, and this is giving the root more of an area to break out and into the cubes. seeds in the cubes.JPG 

Time to cover the seeds with the rock-wool. Many just pinch the cube togother to close off rooting material, ive found that most times the cube will open back up as it dries. You have option here on how to close your seed in the cube some have used things like rubber bands and paper clips, i like to pull a small piece off of a corner and press it in the hole with the seed,Thus covering the seed. corner coverings.JPG 

Now your ready for your warm dark spot to germinate. Once you see some roots through the rock wool you ready to transplant into which ever growing medium you use. This method of germination can also be used when cloning too. GREEN-MOJO for all of you with your sprouts:bong2:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 14, 2007)

I use a different method of germinating, however I was curious how moist do you keep the grow cubes once you've placed the seed inside of them? And do you mix anything with your water like Superthrive or anything?


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 14, 2007)

I keep the cubes fairly moist this is how i started my first plants too all i did was went by color of them to decide if they needed water or not once the top of the cube starts turning a lite green color i water right back on top of it with an eye dropper so i dont get the cube soaking wet. Ive never used any rooting mix with the rock-wool first time around they took in 4 days planted in 6 for more roots that were through the cube.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 14, 2007)

Check this thread out. Rockwool Cube & Coco Nut fiber I tried it this way once like my buddy hazewarrior, but I over watered them and the grew mold and never did sprout. But I was thinking of trying it again now that I know what I'm doing a little bit more..:giggle:..


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 15, 2007)

have you ever had any problems of the seedling not rooting into the rockwool and the root kinda just pushes itself out because the medium is to firm??


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm afraid my cubes are too wet - I used the instructions on the rockwool package (dip in water with 5.5 pH), then planted seeds and after 2 days, the cubes continue to feel waterlogged.  I now know to gently squeeze some of this water out, but in the hopes that what appears to be some activity with the seeds, I'm going to place these in a warm spot under a CFL in order to dry out some of this excess moisture and salvage some Bubblicsous seeds.  

Anyone ever tried something like this?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

ya should use towel paper method with tupperware transparent bowl and put it up in dark place for 3 days average.  then put the spout root down to the rockwool  and the rockwool should be mosit and soft and drained  (less water) can be done by air it for 2 hours before plants the seeds into it but if your method success for ya, let me know the results just that my result is fast and effective


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Jul 17, 2008)

ahhh day three after direct seed in the waterlogged rock-wool - 3 of the 4 bubbliscous seeds appear to be sprouting after removing the lid the tupperware container I had them in and putting them a few inches under CFL's last night...  
I've found that even a "100W" CFL (the spiral screw in type) makes the surface at least 10 degrees hotter.  I'm using some kind of clamp shop light I got at home depot with a round silver "reflector"... anyway, this seems to help in drying out the waterlogged rock-wool cubes... 

i thought these bulbs do not emit much heat, but found out about the 10 degree deal when i placed my thermometer in a different location...


----------

